# Creative Zen MX froze up and won't turn on



## LayneP (Oct 9, 2005)

Earlier this afternoon, my Zen player's screen got distorted (it was almost out of juice so I was trying to turn it off) and suddenly froze up. I tried shutting it down but the power button wouldn't do anything. Then it shut itself down and has been dead ever since.

The USB cord won't recognize it and I've tried pressing the reset button. I've had errors with this player before - last year, it would tell me "scanning disk" whenever it was turned on and then it would shut itself down. I can't seem to find any good info on this from Creative's website and all my Google searches have turned up somewhat similar problems but no good solutions.

Any suggestions? I've tried replacing it once but Creative never contacted me after initially sending me an email about sending it back. I would like to try to fix it myself, if possible, because I'm afraid of running into the same problem. Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not recognized over USB, sounds like it's toast. If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced. Otherwise, time for new one.

You can try removing the batteries for an extended period (assuming that model allows battery removal). Aside from that, there isn't anything that can be done.


----------

